# Best deal for road bike at BD



## ibhappy (Jul 10, 2007)

Just wondering, for the road bikes at BD, what's the best value among the road bikes with 105 components or better?

Thanks!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

In my opinion, any of the Le Champions or the Immortal Pro, Force or Spirit if you like carbon. But, that is JMO. I think the prices on the carbon bikes are almost untouchable, plus the frame is incredibly nice. Good luck.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought an immortal pro and i love the bike. Unfortunately the current model has lower grade wheels and costs 100 more  I really like the look of the mercier draco


----------

